# USED CANON 7D VALUE



## scooterthepup

Hi I would like to upgrade to a full frame camera, but I need to know what my 7D is worth to see if 
I can afford it.
I have a Canon 7d with 28 to 135 kit lens , all packaging, camera is in excellent condition .


----------



## Overread

Do a search on Ebay for completed listings and have a look at the prices. That will give you some idea what the items are going for in the used market (make sure to check the listings as ebay does sell new items too). Ignore outlyers (ie the one or two that sell way over and under the average). 

You can also look at shops which sell second hand goods and see what price they are putting on the items. 

Both of those methods will give you a working idea what people are prepared to pay in the market for used equipment.


----------



## Derrel

Whenever somebody asks "*How much is this worth?*" I ALWAYS think of this classic scene from the movie *Trading Places*, from 1983!!!


----------



## mjhoward

Body only is going for about $950 in exc condition.  Lens is going for around $200.  You could probably expect to get the $1150 shipped.


----------



## TheBiles

mjhoward said:


> Body only is going for about $950 in exc condition.  Lens is going for around $200.  You could probably expect to get the $1150 shipped.



Just sold my 7D body only in box for $1050 on eBay two days ago. It literally sold in 2 hours, so I think I could have gotten at least $50 more. 

Sent from my Galaxy S III


----------



## mjhoward

TheBiles said:


> mjhoward said:
> 
> 
> 
> Body only is going for about $950 in exc condition.  Lens is going for around $200.  You could probably expect to get the $1150 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just sold my 7D body only in box for $1050 on eBay two days ago. It literally sold in 2 hours, so I think I could have gotten at least $50 more.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S III
Click to expand...


Sure the selling price on eBay might be a bit higher, but you also don't get to keep the total of the selling price either.  eBay and PayPal are going to take a nice little chunk of that.  Listing here and elsewhere won't cost you anything.

BTW, looking at completed listings, they can go Much lower as well.  Here is one that came with the grip in a box and sold for only $875 shipped: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Canon-EOS-7...ital_Cameras&hash=item1c2a66c14b#ht_500wt_948

Sent from my brain


----------



## TheBiles

mjhoward said:


> TheBiles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjhoward said:
> 
> 
> 
> Body only is going for about $950 in exc condition.  Lens is going for around $200.  You could probably expect to get the $1150 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just sold my 7D body only in box for $1050 on eBay two days ago. It literally sold in 2 hours, so I think I could have gotten at least $50 more.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S III
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure the selling price on eBay might be a bit higher, but you also don't get to keep the total of the selling price either.  eBay and PayPal are going to take a nice little chunk of that.  Listing here and elsewhere won't cost you anything.
> 
> BTW, looking at completed listings, they can go Much lower as well.  Here is one that came with the grip in a box and sold for only $875 shipped: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Canon-EOS-7...ital_Cameras&hash=item1c2a66c14b#ht_500wt_948
> 
> Sent from my brain
Click to expand...


The "nice little chunk" was like $50. Not bad at all considering the audience I reached. 

Sent from my Galaxy S III


----------



## Superfitz

mjhoward said:
			
		

> ..., looking at completed listings, they can go Much lower as well.  Here is one that came with the grip in a box and sold for only $875 shipped...



I wouldn't consider that a low price for a camera body and third party grip. Especially since it had no battery or charger. I would wonder what else was wrong with it.


----------

